# Have u ever had a bbw s*x dream



## bbwlover19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ive had a few an last night i had the most amazing one ever an i rember all of it an its one where i deff wanna make it a reailty an ill tell every one how it was if i know im not alone


----------



## jcorbi83 (Jul 30, 2009)

... I haven't. Sure it would be Bigger and Better than a normal sex dream, though! :wubu:


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had same fat dreams, always of halfnaked jiggling wobbling fat chicks. I must be a wobble man.  But reality is better, the result is more relaxing


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Honestly, the _only_ sex dream I ever remember is was when I was a teenager, and the only thing I could recall about her was that she was older than me, which didn't really mean anything. My brain sucks. :huh:


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh i have had plenty. Some are hard to remember tho, i think i remember one with a sex swing. it was over a lava pit. i think thats the dream that turned into GI Joe adventure. But your not alone man.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 30, 2009)

I have had sex dreams about women of all shapes, sizes, and colors. But the BBW's were the best.:wubu:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a good sex dream last night.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a dream where s*x other BBW and I went to a Red S*x game, where we found a guy playing the s*xophone, and we were all like "LOL he s*x."


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 31, 2009)

I never have sex-related dreams. Ah well.


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 1, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I never have sex-related dreams. Ah well.




Oh, and yeah, all the time, Pal.


----------



## Matt (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was in my early teens I had plenty, not so much anymore.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I had a dream where s*x other BBW and I went to a Red S*x game, where we found a guy playing the s*xophone, and we were all like "LOL he s*x."


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I had a dream where s*x other BBW and I went to a Red S*x game, where we found a guy playing the s*xophone, and we were all like "LOL he s*x."



crap, can't rep you again. iou.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 2, 2009)

Got the rep for ya!



Blackjack said:


>


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 2, 2009)

I repped her without even seeing that you guys couldn't. haha

Got him!


----------



## Mini (Aug 3, 2009)

Does it count if the BBW happened to be a zombie?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 3, 2009)

Mini said:


> Does it count if the BBW happened to be a zombie?



BBW zombie dreams are not cool if you're into feederism.

They're all like BRRAAAAIIINS ... and I'm like, eat mine!

Bad decision.


----------



## Mini (Aug 3, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> BBW zombie dreams are not cool if you're into feederism.
> 
> They're all like BRRAAAAIIINS ... and I'm like, eat mine!
> 
> Bad decision.



They are, however, cool if you're into chainsaws and guro.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 9, 2009)

I remember having a couple, but like all other super awesome dreams like that, I can't remember what happened.

That's why I started a dream journal.


----------



## Loveface (Aug 10, 2009)

that's the first time I saw that cat photo and I know that people say all the time that the laughed so hard they spit what ever it was they were drinking... well it turns out that iced tea does wipe up rather easily from my monitor and keyboard... lol I'm still laughing- thanks 

and if me being a BBW and having sex dreams that feature me and Clive Owen, then the answer is yes !!


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 10, 2009)

Loveface said:


> that's the first time I saw that cat photo and I know that people say all the time that the laughed so hard they spit what ever it was they were drinking... well it turns out that iced tea does wipe up rather easily from my monitor and keyboard... lol I'm still laughing- thanks
> 
> and if me being a BBW and having sex dreams that feature me and Clive Owen, then the answer is yes !!



um Loveface, i will share him with you, but he is mine, just saying (watching children of men as we speak, suck movie, but he is hot)


----------



## Risible (Aug 10, 2009)

Loveface said:


> that's the first time I saw that cat photo and I know that people say all the time that the laughed so hard they spit what ever it was they were drinking... well it turns out that iced tea does wipe up rather easily from my monitor and keyboard... lol I'm still laughing- thanks
> 
> and if me being a BBW and having sex dreams that feature me and Clive Owen, then the answer is yes !!





SocialbFly said:


> um Loveface, i will share him with you, but he is mine, just saying (watching children of men as we speak, suck movie, but he is hot)



Oh please, ladies, have you never heard of Rick Springfield.


----------



## Matt (Aug 10, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> um Loveface, i will share him with you, but he is mine, just saying (watching children of men as we speak, suck movie, but he is hot)



I know this is off-topic but I watched Children of Men last night and I thought it was great. A good look at humanity and our natural desire for destruction.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 13, 2009)

Loveface said:


> and if me being a BBW and having sex dreams that feature me and Clive Owen, then the answer is yes !!



Someone should start a thread entitled "Are you fat in your fantasies?"


----------



## luv4biggurls (Aug 16, 2009)

Only bbbws and ssbbbws fill my dreams as well as my bed. I dream of buxom cuvry women...I offen awake aroused and ready then I must call or go out to find me a luscious woma to quench my thirst.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 19, 2009)

almost every night


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I repped her without even seeing that you guys couldn't. haha
> 
> Got him!



And I got her 2 weeks after she posted without seeing any of the "please rep her for me" responses  Was very clever, and made me laugh.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually had a dream about Beth ditto last night. We wern't having sex though, we were in a shitty town hall planning a charity gig. My gf still went in a pretend huff with me for dreaming about a bbw!


----------



## Matt (Aug 20, 2009)

I've had a couple of dreams with Beth Ditto in them. I can't really remember them very well though, surprisingly enough.


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 21, 2009)

I keep having sex dreams where foxy BHMs knock me up. I love the sex part, but babies....that should be left out. 

Ive had these dreams all week. At least I wake up child free


----------



## Amandy (Aug 22, 2009)

Sex dreams about SSBHM are the reason I opened my mind/legs to 'bigger than chubby' guys. And I simply ADORE those naps.


----------



## bbwlover19 (Aug 28, 2009)

The only thing that sucks is I Wish they came true


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd like to have a bbw anything dream.


----------



## Matt (Aug 28, 2009)

bbwlover19 said:


> The only thing that sucks is I Wish they came true



So true, lol.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've had those dreams. I had one involving Anna Nicole Smith, and one with Plump Princess. I had one last night, but the girl wasn't a full-fledged BBW, but a plumper.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 22, 2009)

i had a dream about fucking a really hot girl the other day then i realized oh wait i'm not asleep


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 22, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i had a dream about fucking a really hot girl the other day then i realized oh wait i'm not asleep



Rat Bastard. Nobody likes a braggart.


----------



## hillking12 (Oct 22, 2009)

bbwlover19 said:


> The only thing that sucks is I Wish they came true



Dont we all my freind....dont we all


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 23, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> Rat Bastard. Nobody likes a braggart.



my painfully gorgeous girlfriend does


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe I'm missunderstanding the question but isn't coming to an FA forum and asking a bunch of FAs if they've ever had sex dreams about BBW about as bizarre as going to a produce market and asking if they sell vegetables? Is there something I'm missing here? Who else would I generally be having sex dreams about?? And what's with these coy little "yes, I do believe I dreamed about a sexual encounter with a BBW a few times in my life." Criminy! If you're a heterosexual FA one would assume whatever sexual dreams you have typically don't involve you and Kate Moss! 

A more intriguing question to ask an FA is if they've had a sex dream with a SKINNY CHICK!!


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 9, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Maybe I'm missunderstanding the question but isn't coming to an FA forum and asking a bunch of FAs if they've ever had sex dreams about BBW about as bizarre as going to a produce market and asking if they sell vegetables? Is there something I'm missing here? Who else would I generally be having sex dreams about?? And what's with these coy little "yes, I do believe I dreamed about a sexual encounter with a BBW a few times in my life." Criminy! If you're a heterosexual FA one would assume whatever sexual dreams you have typically don't involve you and Kate Moss!
> 
> A more intriguing question to ask an FA is if they've had a sex dream with a SKINNY CHICK!!


 
You can't control your subconcious, and as some FAs here have said, they haven't had a BBW sex dream. For that matter, neither have I, not even with myself as the target. I've had sex dreams, but they never involve real people. I understand what you are saying, I mean if you're gonna have a sex dream why wouldn't be about what attracts you IRL, but you can't control the dreams, man.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 9, 2009)

I once I had a dream I hooked up with a popular bbw web model who will go nameless, although in my dream she was 100 pounds thinner than she really is (or was at that time)...weird.

I usually dream of the weirdest, stupid stuff which makes that dream an enjoyable alternative to what I was used to.


----------



## Teleute (Nov 9, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Maybe I'm missunderstanding the question but isn't coming to an FA forum and asking a bunch of FAs if they've ever had sex dreams about BBW about as bizarre as going to a produce market and asking if they sell vegetables? Is there something I'm missing here? Who else would I generally be having sex dreams about?? And what's with these coy little "yes, I do believe I dreamed about a sexual encounter with a BBW a few times in my life." Criminy! If you're a heterosexual FA one would assume whatever sexual dreams you have typically don't involve you and Kate Moss!
> 
> A more intriguing question to ask an FA is if they've had a sex dream with a SKINNY CHICK!!



I've had a sex dream about a produce market. 

True story.


----------



## katorade (Nov 9, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I've had a sex dream about a produce market.
> 
> True story.




I once owned a produce market IN a sex dream. It wasn't very profitable.


----------



## jtgw (Nov 9, 2009)

JFYI, I'm listening right now to "I've got dreams to remember" by Otis Redding.

And no I don't usually have BBW dreams. At least not ones I remember lol.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> I understand what you are saying, I mean if you're gonna have a sex dream why wouldn't be about what attracts you IRL, but you can't control the dreams, man.



That does make a lot of sense Kuro. It's just that we male FAs have probably had a hell of an abundance of sex dreams in our lives. It just seems weird to ask if any of them involved the absolute object of your greatest desires. 

Thanks again for the response.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 10, 2009)

I think this counts: In college I had a very vivid dream where I had sex with a clone of myself. It was badass. 

At that time I still didn't believe anyone could ever be attracted to me. So it was actually a really healing dream for me -- because the sex I had with myself was awesome, and I had strong memories of how everything felt. So then I realized...DAMN! One of these days someone is going to be super lucky to have sex with me!  It was a turning point.

Thanks for making me remember that dream.


----------



## Matt (Nov 10, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> A more intriguing question to ask an FA is if they've had a sex dream with a SKINNY CHICK!!



I have, which is weird because I definately don't find thin women sexually attractive. The only thing that attracts me to them is their face. But then, dreams are usually strange for me.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Matt said:


> I have, which is weird because I definately don't find thin women sexually attractive. The only thing that attracts me to them is their face. But then, dreams are usually strange for me.


When you dream of sexing up thin women are you just shagging a face??!!! 
lmao.. now THAT would be a dream to share!
Has anyone had a dream where they are shagging floating faces?
i havn't but i hope to in the future...


----------



## Kbbig (Nov 11, 2009)

Sex?


----------



## Tau (Nov 12, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> Sex?



Yeah, you and me both *wistful sigh*


----------



## stldpn (Nov 12, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> That does make a lot of sense Kuro. It's just that we male FAs have probably had a hell of an abundance of sex dreams in our lives. It just seems weird to ask if any of them involved the absolute object of your greatest desires.
> 
> Thanks again for the response.



Well if you look at analysis theory supposedly sex dreams aren't really about sex anyway... 

but from a personal perspective... I don't know if I'd remember a dream that I found pleasurable as easily as a dream I found disturbing... ie I dreamed last night that I was in the car and my mother was driving drunk...I'm sure I had a sex dream somewhere else in the cycle of dreams too but I don't remember it.


----------



## Matt (Nov 18, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Well if you look at analysis theory supposedly sex dreams aren't really about sex anyway...
> 
> but from a personal perspective... I don't know if I'd remember a dream that I found pleasurable as easily as a dream I found disturbing... ie I dreamed last night that I was in the car and my mother was driving drunk...I'm sure I had a sex dream somewhere else in the cycle of dreams too but I don't remember it.



This is very true, I can remember every single dream, where I was about to die and then I woke up.


----------



## orin (Nov 23, 2009)

i had many .... 

one of my favorites was .... dreaming about staring at a BBW on a treadmill .. and her ass jiggling so hard .... then she came into the guys locker room to shower ... and i took advantage


----------



## balletguy (Apr 12, 2010)

orin said:


> i had many ....
> 
> one of my favorites was .... dreaming about staring at a BBW on a treadmill .. and her ass jiggling so hard .... then she came into the guys locker room to shower ... and i took advantage




Dude I have had the same dream. a BBW on a treadmill in spandex....I have had that dream a few times!!!


----------



## Kinnaird (Apr 12, 2010)

I've never had a dream where a BBW played the sax

Sorry, I guess I'm odd!

Oh wait, the little * was another letter...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 12, 2010)

I have them every day.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2010)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I have them every day.





me to buddy


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 15, 2010)

I have had several (not many considering # of dreams). They were awesome but like many others I can't remember much about them now.

I did write a story about such and posted it in the Library, however...


----------



## huge (Apr 15, 2010)

the only sex dreams i've ever had have been with bbws lol... one involved a teacher in my school that had gained a lot of weight over the summer... needless to say, i felt kinda weird after that one


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 15, 2010)

how do you think I get ideas for stories?


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I am a BBW and I've had sex dreams...and I am always in them...so yes I have


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

yes I actually just had one it about 2:50 AM, and I just woke up from the great dream


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 18, 2010)

balletguy said:


> yes I actually just had one it about 2:50 AM, and I just woke up from the great dream



Where are the details? Tease.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 18, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Where are the details? Tease.





It had something to do with big legs being wrapped around me...thats the thing about dreams u forget


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 18, 2010)

Erm... is this a real and serious question?

I mean, this is the FA board... I'm pretty sure most FAs has at least once had a bbw s*x dream... or have I misunderstood what the term FA means?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> Well I am a BBW and I've had sex dreams...and I am always in them...so yes I have


I'm always the star in my sex dreams so yeah...I have to agree.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

For some reason most of my bbw/ssbbw sex dreams evolve me saving the planet or something, like Superman stuff and getting rewarded with sex that for some reason is in a office all the time.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> For some reason most of my bbw/ssbbw sex dreams evolve me saving the planet or something, like Superman stuff and getting rewarded with sex that for some reason is in a office all the time.


I can see that--you're kinda Clark Kent-ish so the handsome superhero is easily a given. I think the office sex thing is hot because of the possibility of discovery.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I can see that--you're kinda Clark Kent-ish so the handsome superhero is easily a given. I think the office sex thing is hot because of the possibility of discovery.



Yes Exactly!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I think the office sex thing is hot because of the possibility of discovery.



It IS. 
...


----------



## chm85 (Apr 19, 2010)

I honestly don't think I've ever had a sex dream involving a girl who wasn't fat


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 19, 2010)

i have bbw s*x in other people's dreams


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the office sex thing is hot because of the possibility of discovery.[/QUOTE]

Agreed 100%


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been the star of quite a few BBW sex dreams. 

And quite a few little boys I babysat grew up to become FAs.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

And quite a few little boys I babysat grew up to become FAs

Its funny that you said that when I was a little boy, I had a very attractive larger girl babysit me...


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

opps did not mean to double post dont know what happened


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

balletguy said:


> opps did not mean to double post dont know what happened


So nice you had to say it twice.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

But you are soo true..maybe this is for another thread but having a BBW as a babysitter played a huge role in who i am...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

balletguy said:


> But you are soo true..maybe this is for another thread but having a BBW as a babysitter played a huge role in who i am...


I think that's a great idea.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I think that's a great idea.



go for it u can start it


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

balletguy said:


> go for it u can start it


It was YOUR suggestion. I still feel like an interloper here with my 650 posts and counting.


----------



## mact28 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have had, and still have, dreams about sex with BBW and SSBBW, mostly the curvaceous ones. I have had so many dreams about them that it's countless, lol, so many things that I could experience, such as her weight pushing you really hard when she is on top of you, as well as her cushion. Here's one of them. I have had daydreams of seeing one in the club, wearing a short skirt standing up, and I approach her and do the MJ dance for her, and I slide on the dance floor on both of my knees, and grip her thick legs, massaging and slowly working my way up her thick thigh. And she smiles and giggles. Does that count?


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 26, 2010)

I've had my share of BBW sex dreams but not as many as I would like . 

They're usually quick and mixed in with other random things but I've had a couple where I'd be somewhere, standing inside a store for instance, and a very fat woman with a huge ass would walk up in front of me and then slowly press back against me and pretend not to notice, there's always people around so it's like the not getting caught thing combined with a sexual encounter with a stranger thing.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

I had an amazing one last night....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

balletguy said:


> I had an amazing one last night....


do tell...come on...don't be a tease.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

It involved a very attractive larger women being enrolled in my dance class and well lets just say it turned into a sex dream


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

balletguy said:


> It involved a very attractive larger women being enrolled in my dance class and well lets just say it turned into a sex dream


REALLY?? That sounds lovely. And fun.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 27, 2010)

oh from what I remember it was both


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 7, 2010)

balletguy said:


> It involved a very attractive larger women being enrolled in my dance class and well lets just say it turned into a sex dream



*

A little off topic but: You teach dance? [with a handle like "Balleyguy" should have been a duh right?]

That is so awesome! lol! I would totally take your dance class, especially if it was lyrical! Its hard to find dance classes out here that don't make me feel uncomfortable, because of all the skinnies plus I haven't danced since High School! also, larger bodies sometimes move differently - in yoga my teacher is super helpful at modifying - I wish there were dance classes like that!*


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 7, 2010)

Oh I've had many.

I don't have the most vivid dreams, but I find that if I focus on something in the day are over time, it usually shows up in my dreams.

Usually though I'm not blessed with good memory of dreams or even the ability to see well in them so much as I can sometimes feel them. I've had many where I feel as though I'm being touched, hugged, kissed, etc... A lot of that is sexual

With my interest in dream control, lucid dreaming, and astral projection, however: Maybe that will change.


----------



## balletguy (May 10, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *
> 
> A little off topic but: You teach dance? [with a handle like "Balleyguy" should have been a duh right?]
> 
> That is so awesome! lol! I would totally take your dance class, especially if it was lyrical! Its hard to find dance classes out here that don't make me feel uncomfortable, because of all the skinnies plus I haven't danced since High School! also, larger bodies sometimes move differently - in yoga my teacher is super helpful at modifying - I wish there were dance classes like that!*




You should try to go to a class forget about the skinnys try an adult class in your area


----------



## balletguy (May 10, 2010)

Had a great one last night forget the details but it did involve a larger woman


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Had a great one last night forget the details but it did involve a larger woman


fortuitous for you considering the thread....lol


----------



## biggirlcrazy3 (May 11, 2010)

and alost all I think of... Big girls drive me wild. :eat2:


----------



## freakyfred (May 11, 2010)

Yea, involving one of my friends. Pretty hot but could never happen irl. She mah bro.


----------



## biggirlcrazy3 (May 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been the star of quite a few BBW sex dreams.
> 
> And quite a few little boys I babysat grew up to become FAs.



I'd like to make you the star of some of mine  Why didn't I have a babysitter like you?


----------



## freakyfred (May 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been the star of quite a few BBW sex dreams.
> 
> And quite a few little boys I babysat grew up to become FAs.



I heartily endorse this event or product.


----------



## Chode McBlob (May 19, 2010)

BBW's are the only kind of women I dream about!


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom (May 19, 2010)

More often than I like to admit


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

Had a nice one last night involving a pool party


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, I would have random dreams of woman who would go through weight gain or some kind of imminent inflation in my dreams. It would be random settings and with random woman. Its always a blur to remember all those dreams, but the best one was when I saw a woman in like a tight grayish/silverish jumpsuit and suddenly grew to an mountainous size in a flash. And the suit looked so tight on her.


----------

